# How much does external insulation cost?



## Petal (10 Jan 2010)

Just wondering, does anyone know how much this costs? Got an end of terrace 2 bed ex council house, so house would need to be insulated on 3 sides.
And also, how big of a job is this and how long does it take?


----------



## newirishman (10 Jan 2010)

can't give you a price - however, there's a government grant available, 4000 euro for this.
See [broken link removed]


----------



## Petal (10 Jan 2010)

I know about the grant, just want to get a ball park figure. Anyone got that done?


----------



## PGD1 (11 Jan 2010)

10-15000


----------



## stargirl01 (11 Jan 2010)

Can you tell me the type of house and also have a look outside your house? Are the gables hanging out more than 6".

I had my house quoted, end of terrace cottage, 60sq/m requiring an awning as the overhang was not great enough. Worked out cheapest 10k, most expensive 21k. 
It is nothing like the €100 per sq/m they quote, as there are a lot of extra's that may have to be accounted for. 

I found this site useful with the pictures for getting an idea of what happens, though these guys did not give me the cheapest quote. [broken link removed]
Unfortunately I can't afford to proceed. Maybe in a few years.


----------



## onq (11 Jan 2010)

I was imressed with the professionalism of the Ecofix presentation at the Plan-Expo 2009 in November last year.

On this page of their website they offer a free site visit to assess your requirements.

[broken link removed]

Perhaps you should contact them.

No connection.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]


----------



## pftg5 (14 Jan 2010)

ecofix are very expensive know somebody who got a quote from them.


----------



## kieran (7 Mar 2010)

I have also my house (94 sq/m) quoted with this guys from External Wall Insulation, which was mentioned by stargirl01 but is was actually the cheapest offer (about 8K). They said they charge about 85-90 per sq m but it includes everything - new sills, reviels, downpipes replaced. Does anybody know about them or can give me cheaper offer?


----------

